# Tourist Visa - 651



## Ryanfozzie (Aug 4, 2019)

Good morning,

I applied for the above visa 4 days ago and I've had no update. My wife applied at the same time and got hers instantly! The concern is that we are off to Australia as part of a RTW trip in 13 days! Is there anything I can do to push this through? I understand 90% are processed in 2 days but Immi has been down for the majority of the weekend. Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------

